# freezing store bought chicken broth



## twin_mama (Feb 20, 2008)

Is there any reason I couldn't do this? I buy the organic broth in a box, use it for one meal and then inevitably let the rest go bad before I have a chance to use it again. Can I just pour the unused broth in a ziploc and freeze for later use?


----------



## bremen (Feb 12, 2005)

short answer-yes
no reason not to freeze it the same way you would home made broth
wehn i freeze any liquids, i find it easiest to use later wehn i freeze it frist in an icecube tray, then pop the cubes into a bag


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Absolutely! I used to do this before I discovered how easy homemade stock is.

I don't freeze it in a chunk though, because I don't use it in a chunk. I freeze it either in a muffin tin (mine holds 1/3 c each) or in an ice cube tray (1 Tbs each), because I'm much more likely to use those amounts. Let them freeze solid in the tray and then pop them into a freezer bag. You're much more likely to use it that way.

Alternately, if you want to take the time to pour it out of the carton and into a pot, bring it to a boil, then stick it in a jar and pop it back in the fridge. If you reboil it about every 3 days, it will last indefinitely. Generally I only do that if I know I'll be using it in a couple days though, otherwise it's just a pain.


----------



## kittynurse (Jun 29, 2005)

Yes! You can totally do this! You wouldn't believe how much broth I wasted before I figured this out. I was so mad at myself!

I tend to use my broth in 1 cup and 2 cup amounts so I freeze the leftovers in appropriately sized Mason jars. I've never had a problem with breakage (although I've had it leak a bit when I've filled it too much).


----------

